# Who has gotten HR20-700 0x1EA



## shamus46 (Sep 29, 2002)

Who has gotten HR20-700 0x1EA software?


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Got it Wednesday AM. Los Angeles.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Im not sure if how many got it is as important as where they are so we can monitor the staggered release...


----------



## TedBarrett (Oct 10, 2007)

Phoenix - not yet as of Thurs. AM

(we're usually very early in the roll out progression)


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Not in Seattle yet.


----------



## liverpool (Jan 29, 2007)

Not yet Dallas Thu AM


----------



## sraider (Aug 6, 2006)

not in minnesota


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

No in San Francisco (usually get it the first day)...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Gosh... I just love these threads... 

It is a staggered release.... right now it in just a few DMA's... and it will grow from there.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Just dim your blue leds and CHILL!


----------



## DirecTVHDFan (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes in Corona, California...part of the Los Angeles market. Got it Wednesday at 1:34 AM.


----------



## MarkN (Jul 13, 2007)

DirecTVHDFan said:


> Yes in Corona, California...part of the Los Angeles market. Got it Wednesday at 1:34 AM.


nothing here


----------



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

Yes, West LA.


----------



## meller (Oct 4, 2007)

Nothing received in San Jose, CA


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Nothing in Monterey County, CA.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I remember the day when everyone with an HR20 got the download at the same time. Of course, there are a lot more of them out there now.

I wish it would come east a little quicker. Seeing that not all of California has it yet makes me think it will be a long trip.


----------



## michaelyork29 (Jun 22, 2007)

Got it in LA


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Here's how you will know you got the new release.

You will come home from work and your wife will say,

_"What did *you *do with the To Do Button?"_

- Craig

How Do You Use The To Do Button?

How Often Do You Use Your To Do Button?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

nice avatar milo! :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> I remember the day when everyone with an HR20 got the download at the same time. Of course, there are a lot more of them out there now.
> 
> I wish it would come east a little quicker. Seeing that not all of California has it yet makes me think it will be a long trip.


Actually the initial rollouts for HR20, prior to Christmas 2006, used to frequently start in Southern California and move out from there. Sometimes they wouldn't make it very far before a new update would roll out behind it.


----------



## Maverickster (Sep 20, 2007)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Here's how you will know you got the new release.
> 
> You will come home from work and your wife will say,
> 
> ...


Me too. I'm betting she calls me at work.

--Mav


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Wait, this update wipes out the To Do utility??? How else can you plan your record strategy without the To Do list???


----------



## keith_benedict (Jan 12, 2007)

Nothing in Stanislaus County, CA.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> Wait, this update wipes out the To Do utility??? How else can you plan your record strategy without the To Do list???


Doesn't wipe it out, just makes it significantly more difficult to get to.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

As Nancy Kerrigan once exclaimed...'WHYYYYYYY??"


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> As Nancy Kerrigan once exclaimed...'WHYYYYYYY??"


It was done as part of a much bigger reoranization that all in all is a big improvement. Access to To Do was the major casualty for many of us though.


----------



## southiredell2001 (Mar 22, 2007)

not in Charlotte NC either


----------



## menkelis (Jun 26, 2007)

So far not in Portland, OR. (4:45pm 01/10/08)


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> _"What did *you *do with the To Do Button?"_


!rolling !rolling !rolling

Love it! Well done on the new avatar, Craig!


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> As Nancy Kerrigan once exclaimed...'WHYYYYYYY??"


It was something about punishing this guy named Maruuk. We either all had to run laps all practice or lose the To Do button.

- Craig


----------



## dminches (Oct 1, 2006)

I'll bite. The To Do utility?


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Sirshagg said:


> It was done as part of a much bigger reoranization that all in all is a big improvement. Access to To Do was the major casualty for many of us though.


Although you might ask yourself,

"Self, since there is room on the new menu, why not just put To Do on that menu?"

Let us know what you hear.

- Craig


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

dminches said:


> I'll bite. The To Do utility?


Today you can press the To Do Button: LIST > Yellow.

Press it a bunch.

This is all you get.

- Craig


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> nice avatar milo! :lol:


Pick up a placard and join the revolution!

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1382306#post1382306

- Craig


----------



## irie4ja (Oct 20, 2006)

CHICAGO HELLO, no


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

The last couple of time there was a staggered roll out there was a CE before it hit the Phoenix DMA


----------



## InterMurph (Dec 18, 2007)

So I have been a professional software engineer for 20 years. I have been a DirecTV customer for 12 years, and a TiVo customer for 10 years.

And I can't for the life of me figure out how to determine which software version is running on my HR20 or my HR21. It's not in the *Info* report, where I would expect it, and I can't find it anywhere else.

Can somebody please help me? So that I can add my "not yet in Gloucester, MA" comment?

Thanks.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

InterMurph said:


> So I have been a professional software engineer for 20 years. I have been a DirecTV customer for 12 years, and a TiVo customer for 10 years.
> 
> And I can't for the life of me figure out how to determine which software version is running on my HR20 or my HR21. It's not in the *Info* report, where I would expect it, and I can't find it anywhere else.
> 
> ...


Press Menu>Setup>Setup> Info & Test.

On the first screen it will say, "Past Upgrade".

- Craig


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I just got a huge new download on my HR21--if the cool new stuff is only for the HR20-700 a this point, what's the point of a big firmware upgrade for the 21???


----------



## Caddo-Miller (May 17, 2007)

InterMurph said:


> So I have been a professional software engineer for 20 years. I have been a DirecTV customer for 12 years, and a TiVo customer for 10 years.
> 
> And I can't for the life of me figure out how to determine which software version is running on my HR20 or my HR21. It's not in the *Info* report, where I would expect it, and I can't find it anywhere else.
> 
> ...


On my HR20-700 at Software version 0x1be, I use the following:

Press Menu> Help & Settings> Setup> Info & Test.

On the first System Info screen it will say, "Past Upgrade".


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

InterMurph said:


> So I have been a professional software engineer for 20 years. I have been a DirecTV customer for 12 years, and a TiVo customer for 10 years.
> 
> And I can't for the life of me figure out how to determine which software version is running on my HR20 or my HR21. It's not in the *Info* report, where I would expect it, and I can't find it anywhere else.
> 
> ...


Sometimes when I'm looking for something my wife will say "Did you look in your desk?" and I'll say "Yes I looked in my desk." Yet when she goes and looks in my desk it's there!

It's in the Info report. When you're on that screen you need to highlight Info/test and press select.


----------



## ElVee (Nov 28, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Here's how you will know you got the new release.
> 
> You will come home from work and your wife will say,
> 
> ...


My Wife will call and say "Somethings wrong with the TiVos (she still calls the HR20-700's TiVos). They're stuck on the 'step 1 of 2' startup page."

Then I'll tell her to unplug the network cable and reboot (darn Verizon Fios and ActionTec Router - hope they fix this soon)


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm in CT so we're probably be one of the last.

Mike


----------



## The_Geyser (Nov 21, 2005)

Xaa said:


> Sometimes when I'm looking for something my wife will say "Did you look in your desk?" and I'll say "Yes I looked in my desk." Yet when she goes and looks in my desk it's there!
> 
> It's in the Info report. When you're on that screen you need to highlight Info/test and press select.


She is putting the "lost" item in your desk to drive you crazy.


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

The_Geyser said:


> She is putting the "lost" item in your desk to drive you crazy.


Maybe but it seems to drive her more crazy than me.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

The_Geyser said:


> She is putting the "lost" item in your desk to drive you crazy.


Thats exactly what I think my wife is doing!! But it hasn't worked after 44 years.


----------



## CKNAV (Dec 26, 2005)

Still nothing in CT.


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

InterMurph said:


> So I have been a professional software engineer for 20 years. I have been a DirecTV customer for 12 years, and a TiVo customer for 10 years.
> 
> And I can't for the life of me figure out how to determine which software version is running on my HR20 or my HR21. It's not in the *Info* report, where I would expect it, and I can't find it anywhere else.
> 
> ...


Been there, too. I've also been a software developer for close to 20 years.

To me, this is just one of many little things that make the HR20 less intuitive and harder to use than it should be.

Whoever's designing the UI for the HR20 should pick up a copy of Steve Krug's book "Don't Make Me Think". Its about web design, but the principle still applies.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

CKNAV said:


> Still nothing in CT.


You will like many things about the new release but enjoy your To Do Button while you can.

You probably never thought about it but you are about to find out how often you have been using your To Do button.

How Do You Use The To Do Button?

How Often Do You Use Your To Do Button?

- Craig


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

cover said:


> Been there, too. I've also been a software developer for close to 20 years.
> 
> To me, this is just one of many little things that make the HR20 less intuitive and harder to use than it should be.
> 
> Whoever's designing the UI for the HR20 should pick up a copy of Steve Krug's book "Don't Make Me Think". Its about web design, but the principle still applies.


Are you saying that you also cannot find your current software version?

I'll try to simplify it for you professionals.

Menu>>Help and Settings>>Setup>>Info and Test>>Select

You have to highlight info and test and press select. It's not that hard. Kinda ironic that the lay people find it easily and the "pros" wander around.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Xaa said:


> Are you saying that you also cannot find your current software version?
> 
> I'll try to simplify it for you professionals.
> 
> ...


:uglyhamme


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

You should be able to get to the screen by holding the Info button for three seconds. On non-DirecTV remotes, you may have to hold the Info button for three seconds, then release it briefly and press it once more (don't hold it the second time).


----------



## John in Georgia (Sep 24, 2006)

shamus46 said:


> Who has gotten HR20-700 0x1EA software?


When should I vote?


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

John in Georgia said:


> When should I vote?


Now, that way when you get it you won't be able to change your vote. :grin:


----------



## John in Georgia (Sep 24, 2006)

Sirshagg said:


> Now, that way when you get it you won't be able to change your vote. :grin:


Thanks, shamus46.

Just now voted "no", don't have it yet.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Seems like it's just rolled out primarily in the Los Angeles area so far.


----------



## SAlBO (Jan 6, 2007)

nothing in Mayberry


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

Nothing yet here in Portland, Oregon. For a staggered release it's a slow stagger.:lol:


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

frederic1943 said:


> Nothing yet here in Portland, Oregon. For a staggered release it's a slow stagger.:lol:


I wonder if they've slowed down the National Release because too many issues came up after the Los Angeles rollout?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

litzdog911 said:


> I wonder if they've slowed down the National Release because too many issues came up after the Los Angeles rollout?


Yes, D* got flooded with calls asking, "wheres my TODO list at?" :lol:


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Got it on my living room HR20. Not yet on the HR20 in my office.


----------



## ahatten (May 16, 2007)

Nothing here in Indiana....


----------



## paule123 (Dec 14, 2006)

No update here in Cleveland yet (Saturday 1pm ET)

Can you force download this with the 0 2 4 6 8 technique ?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

paule123 said:


> No update here in Cleveland yet (Saturday 1pm ET)
> 
> Can you force download this with the 0 2 4 6 8 technique ?


No, DirecTV will send a signal to your receiver when they are ready to update your area. Until that happens you cannot get the update.


----------



## reber1b (Jun 14, 2007)

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> Got it on my living room HR20. Not yet on the HR20 in my office.


I too, live in Carlsbad (92009), and nothing yet. I tried a forced update this morning, and all it did was download the same one that was already on it (can't remember the number right now).


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Nothing here yet either. Gotta wonder if they pulled because no one can find the TODO List now.


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

Xaa said:


> You have to highlight info and test and press select. It's not that hard. Kinda ironic that the lay people find it easily and the "pros" wander around.


What's confusing in this case is that it shows some info if you just highlight, but additional info if you press select. Yet, it gives no indication that more info is available if you press select. Sorry, but that's just not intuitive.

This may be one of those cases where us "pros" have certain expectations about what good design / usability looks like, so its harder for us to see past these types of things and try something that, in our minds, shouldn't work. Whereas someone without those expectations has an easier time adapting to the menus "as is". Coming from years of using TiVo, where everything is obvious and consistent, doesn't help.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

As before, I took the CE before the new NR hit Phoenix.


----------



## richardmb (Mar 2, 2006)

Nothing here in Chicago yet.


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

cover said:


> What's confusing in this case is that it shows some info if you just highlight, but additional info if you press select. Yet, it gives no indication that more info is available if you press select. Sorry, but that's just not intuitive.
> 
> This may be one of those cases where us "pros" have certain expectations about what good design / usability looks like, so its harder for us to see past these types of things and try something that, in our minds, shouldn't work. Whereas someone without those expectations has an easier time adapting to the menus "as is". Coming from years of using TiVo, where everything is obvious and consistent, doesn't help.


Yep you "pros" are over thinking yourselves. If it's intuitive to the common man, it's intuitive. There are more common men than "pros" 

I had TiVo since 1999 and pressed Info/Test the very first time. Sure there's some info there, but no test. Why wouldn't you think there was more?


----------



## rjf (Mar 9, 2007)

kcmurphy88 said:


> Got it Wednesday AM. Los Angeles.


me2


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

Must be just the LA area. 
No in San Diego County


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Nothing here.


----------



## robdec (Jul 13, 2007)

So far it seems to be a really slow roll out .. thats if its still going. Has anyone outside of LA received it?


----------



## racermd (Dec 18, 2006)

robdec said:


> So far it seems to be a really slow roll out .. thats if its still going. Has anyone outside of LA received it?


Minneapolis area - no.

Speculation: The ToDo thing might have caused the powers-that-be to stop the rollout and 'fix' it.

Personally, I'm just eager to get the 30-second skip and the internet phone-home functionality. I can deal with the ToDo issue until a later version is released (though it *better* get 'fixed' eventually).


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Friday night i downloaded the CE on two of my HR20's. Checked Sunday and another one got 0x1EA but at least one other didn't.


----------



## jmunick1 (Jan 1, 2007)

No in Richmond VA.


----------



## robdec (Jul 13, 2007)

Does anyone know if this is still in the stream or has it stopped?


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

It's still in the stream but no one new is getting it...

http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR20-700

Maybe DIRECTV has something *TO DO* before they let it keep rolling out. 

- Craig


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

Just got it here in Portland, Oregon at 1:47am Tuesday morning January 15th.:hurah:


----------



## aldive (Dec 29, 2007)

No as of now in Sarasota, FL.


----------



## pbielski (Feb 21, 2007)

No as of now in Baltimore, MD


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I got it this morning and I am very disappointed with the TODO list option now. :nono2:


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

nothing in daytona beach although my account has been authorized.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

racermd said:


> Speculation: The ToDo thing might have caused the powers-that-be to stop the rollout and 'fix' it.


I doubt it. As was stated in another thread, the "To Do" list dust-up is just the _***** de jour_.


----------



## maccur (Dec 7, 2005)

It came through this morning.


----------



## BersaMan II (Nov 16, 2007)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> It\'s still in the stream but no one new is getting it...
> 
> http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR20-700
> 
> ...


I sure hope so..........Everyone should have something \"To Do\"!


----------



## InterMurph (Dec 18, 2007)

Xaa said:


> It's in the Info report. When you're on that screen you need to highlight Info/test and press select.


That was the key; if you don't select the menu item, there is a display that you can scroll through, but it doesn't have the software version info.

If you do select the menu item, then it gathers some information, and displays a different list.

Naturally!

Thanks.


----------



## aldive (Dec 29, 2007)

iceturkee said:


> nothing in daytona beach although my account has been authorized.


How do you know that?

Thanks ....


----------



## SFNSXguy (Apr 17, 2006)

Yes, 1:47AM this morning.

(Both of my HR20-700 units)


----------



## themorg (Jul 13, 2005)

Don't have it here in San Antonio on either box yet.


----------



## philly256 (Aug 24, 2006)

Seattle, early this morning.


----------



## rbgamble (Oct 23, 2007)

Not received in Marlton, NJ as of 1/14/2008



shamus46 said:


> Who has gotten HR20-700 0x1EA software?


----------



## boggsaz (May 27, 2007)

Got it in Phoenix early this morning. 

I'm going to miss the quick acces to the To Do List.


----------



## mightythor88 (Sep 22, 2007)

I got it this morning at 1:47am also.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

philly256 said:


> Seattle, early this morning.


As to the rest of you, enjoy your To Do button while you can...

You will like many of the other features like SKIP.

They announced Remote Booking soft launch for 1/17/08. That means they have to get 0x1EA out.

I think they are at a *To Do* or Die moment.

They had no choice.

- Craig


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

One HR20 box locked up with spinning blue lights. I unplugged power cord plugged it back in and did 02468 now downloading 0x01EA
after looking all 3 boxes have it.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I am looking forward to the 30 second skip but not loosing my yellow button


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> I think they are at a *To Do* or Die moment.
> 
> - Craig


!rolling


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

rbgamble said:


> Not received in Marlton, NJ as of 1/14/2008


Really? A mad face over DVR software not making it as far east as NJ? Really? It's that important to you?


----------



## H20Fowler (Jan 10, 2008)

Nothing in Colorado Springs, CO


----------



## treker (Oct 5, 2006)

Got it this morning. Sure miss the easy "To Do" yellow button.


----------



## gzaboji (Dec 11, 2007)

received 2:47 am 1-15 in Denver


----------



## wasimmer (Jul 21, 2007)

Received last night in Albuquerque, NM


----------



## Jarda (Mar 9, 2007)

gzaboji said:


> received 2:47 am 1-15 in Denver


Mine in Evergreen,Co

Jarad


----------



## desulliv (Aug 9, 2007)

Received mine today at 1:47 AM in Portland, OR. To Do takes a little more work, but Closed Captions is easier to turn on and off.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Nothing here


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

Still nothing here in Memphis. Based on the locations of those who have received it, it does appear to be moving from West to East.


----------



## DaHound (Nov 20, 2006)

H20Fowler said:


> Nothing in Colorado Springs, CO


Is that a turtle in that hound's mouth? 

Don't ya just love dogs?


----------



## rdhalstead (Sep 13, 2007)

Got it at 1:47 am yesterday in Las Vegas.

--ron


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

treker said:


> Got it this morning. Sure miss the easy "To Do" yellow button.


That is why I am in no hurry to get it.


----------



## forecheck (Jun 13, 2002)

Got it two nights ago, and after months of missing the 30 second skip from the TiVo, I played with it last night and not sure I prefer it over the slip. Yes it is quicker, but sometimes it is nice to see what you are FF over.


----------



## wduemler (Aug 30, 2007)

I forced a 02468 at noon today and still get 01BE...

-=b=-


----------



## arob (Dec 1, 2007)

Both of my HR20's had it on them this afternoon when I looked. 94605


----------



## foothill17 (Mar 17, 2007)

Got the firmware upgrade here in Bakersfield


----------



## dcoelho (May 23, 2007)

shamus46 said:


> Who has gotten HR20-700 0x1EA software?


All my receivers in Los Altos, CA (San Francisco area) have the update now as of 1:30am (approx) yesterday


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

Nothing here . . . yet.

Metro Detroit


----------



## Gonesouth (Dec 26, 2007)

nope


----------



## NOLANSKI (Apr 4, 2007)

Got it 01/16


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

that seems to be a large sentiment


forecheck said:


> Got it two nights ago, and after months of missing the 30 second skip from the TiVo, I played with it last night and not sure I prefer it over the slip. Yes it is quicker, but sometimes it is nice to see what you are FF over.


----------



## Russ (Sep 14, 2006)

Not here yet.


----------



## PhatHD (Oct 28, 2007)

Nothing in West Central Ill yet.


----------



## Old Guy (Aug 9, 2007)

Got it on the -700 Tuesday. The -100 on Wednesday.


----------



## funky977 (Oct 10, 2007)

Haven't got it here in Oklahoma.


----------



## liverpool (Jan 29, 2007)

No in Dallas tx


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

NO IN N.E. PA


----------



## ebandman (Dec 13, 2007)

I got it on my 100 yesterday. Mine still does slip not skip. Is there some way to toggle between the two, or is this just a difference between the 100 and 700 series?


----------



## jdmac29 (Jan 6, 2006)

Nothing in Memphis, TN


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

ebandman said:


> I got it on my 100 yesterday. Mine still does slip not skip. Is there some way to toggle between the two, or is this just a difference between the 100 and 700 series?


Do a keyword search on 30Slip or 30skip, to switch from one to the other if wanting to do slip do search on keyword 30slip to do skip 30skip.


----------



## TigerDriver (Jul 27, 2007)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Here's how you will know you got the new release.
> 
> You will come home from work and your wife will say,
> 
> ...


People on this forum _work_?


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> They announced Remote Booking soft launch for 1/17/08.


Thanks, Craig. I just checked and my remote booking is now showing up :joy:


----------



## rbgamble (Oct 23, 2007)

As of 1/16/2008 Still nothing in Marlton, NJ



shamus46 said:


> Who has gotten HR20-700 0x1EA software?


----------



## rbgamble (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes it is.

There are several things I am waiting for:

1.) DVR records channals I don't get.
2.) Search need to have logic so to allow for search on High-Def AND Show Type=Live, etc.
3.) Need more then 50 searches.
4.) Needs to have a list of channals to allow DVR to record from. (no need to have to record on 5 PBS stations, when I only to record on 1 or 2.
5.) etc.



Xaa said:


> Really? A mad face over DVR software not making it as far east as NJ? Really? It's that important to you?


----------



## BersaMan II (Nov 16, 2007)

Nothing here in Crowley, Texas yet!


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

Got it in Utah Tuesday during the day but forgot to post until now.


----------



## wagman (Jul 11, 2007)

So,
Some people are getting the update on their 100s?

So, what's an easy way to force a download (whether you just get the same version or a new version)?

wagman


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Still no update!


----------



## psternklar (May 3, 2007)

Nothing in upstate NY. Tried 02468 and got the old version.


----------



## tasman (Nov 2, 2007)

Still nothing in Dallas, TX


----------



## radamo (Nov 13, 2003)

My 3 HR-20's got it last night on Long Island, NY... One was locked solid and needed an RBR to recover. The others look ok.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Nothing in Marietta, GA yet


----------



## aldive (Dec 29, 2007)

No joy, Sarasota, FL


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

radamo said:


> My 3 HR-20's got it last night on Long Island, NY... One was locked solid and needed an RBR to recover. The others look ok.


Great! At least it's starting to hit the east coast. Still nothing here in NC.


----------



## DBEX (Jan 29, 2007)

No..notta in WI...


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

If you don't have it...

Kick back and spend some quality time with your To Do Button (LIST>Yellow)...  

- Craig


----------



## goober22 (Sep 8, 2004)

No. Florida panhandle.


----------



## McCoyRJ (May 21, 2007)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> If you don't have it...
> 
> Kick back and spend some quality time with your To Do Button (LIST>Yellow)...
> 
> - Craig


Still don't have it here in Cincinnati, and I'm not in any hurry to get it. I LOVE MY TO DO BUTTON! :crying_sa


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Still nothing here!  Very sloooooowwww roll-out.


----------



## robdec (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeah this has to be one of the slowest rollouts I have seen. Still noting here.


----------



## scorom (Aug 16, 2006)

:scratch: :scratch: 
Anyone on East Coast received HR20-700 0x1EA yet?????


----------



## labatt79 (Jan 16, 2008)

Nothing in West Michigan either.


----------



## tasman (Nov 2, 2007)

After checking early this morning there still is nothing in Dallas, TX. This is a slow release.


----------



## psternklar (May 3, 2007)

Still nothing in upstate NY


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

McCoyRJ said:


> Still don't have it here in Cincinnati, and I'm not in any hurry to get it. I LOVE MY TO DO BUTTON! :crying_sa


I reverted back!

I have my To Do Button back.

He came home!

- Craig


----------



## Caddo-Miller (May 17, 2007)

Received in Caddo Mills, Tx on Friday, 01/25/2008 @ 2:33 AM...


----------



## John in Georgia (Sep 24, 2006)

Received ox1ea on both HR20's at 4:30am in Monroe, Georgia this morning. All appears to be well.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

I got this update on both HR20-700s this morning at 3:56 AM.
So far so good


----------



## bt-rtp (Dec 30, 2005)

Both of my HR20s were upgraded with 0x1EA this morning:

-100 at 3:51 AM EST
-700 at 3:54 AM EST



shamus46 said:


> Who has gotten HR20-700 0x1EA software?


----------



## JLack33 (Oct 31, 2006)

Sounds like it's at least hitting in my area this morning. I forgot to check it before I left for work this morning.


----------



## vegout (Oct 30, 2006)

Got it here in Florida. Seems like they are finally finishing the roll-out. Love the 30 second skip! Now if I could just find the to-do :eek2:


----------



## bootlace (Nov 13, 2007)

Received in East Tennessee this morning.


----------



## weaver6 (Nov 3, 2005)

Received it on my HR20-100 at 3:52 AM in Bowie, MD.


----------



## Azeke (Sep 21, 2006)

Upgrade received this morning on 2nd HR-20 700 at 3:51 a.m. in Northern VA.

Peace and blessings,

Azeke


----------



## ElVee (Nov 28, 2006)

My Wife just called and confirmed that we received the upgrade this morning on both of our HR20-700's on Long Island. Can't wait to get home and turn on closed-captioning.

Happy to report that we did not have the stuck on 'page 1 of 2' on reboot (Verizon ActionTec wireless router) that we usually get after a reboot. 

Maybe they snuck in a fix for this as well.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I got it, too, last night. Nice way to start off the morning. :coffee 
I had to try the new DLB workaround right away. Very sweet. I now have two macro buttons programmed in to my Harmony remote. One that is List>Play and another that is Pause>Previous. Pretty close to perfect. Nice job, DirecTV.

:righton:


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

My 700 got it about 3:30 this morning. My wife says the 100 has it, too.


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

I received it this morning here in CT.


----------



## McCoyRJ (May 21, 2007)

Got it in the Cincinnati area this morning at 3:54AM on my HR20-700.

Haven't noticed any real problems yet, other than it will take a little time to get used to the new changes (some good, some bad).

Goodbye "To Do" button. :crying_sa


----------



## djfrankie (Jan 7, 2004)

This Morning, here in NJ


----------



## liverpool (Jan 29, 2007)

got it this morning Dallas TX


----------



## marsh1n (Dec 13, 2006)

Got it this morning in Maryland


----------



## tasman (Nov 2, 2007)

Yep, got my update this morning in Dallas, TX at 2:55a


----------



## DrZ (Nov 13, 2006)

Looks like its everywhere now. Got it in SW NH about 4am this morning.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

0x1ea for the -700 should be nationwide as it went into the stream mid afternoon yesterday.

Bob


----------



## Chapper (Jul 31, 2007)

Received in southern Tx on Friday, 01/25/2008 @ 2:55 AM :sure:


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

Apparently they distributed it similar to the way the blue ring works when you dim it. 1%, 2%, 3%, 4%, 100%. :lol:


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

Got it last night. I thought it was another random reboot when the blue light was on this morning but when I went to do a yellow button To Do List I realized it was the new NR.


----------



## mikey6719 (Sep 11, 2007)

Received it here in St Louis, Friday morning 2:30AM Central time....


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

richlife said:


> Great! At least it's starting to hit the east coast. Still nothing here in NC.


Got it here this morning also. HR21 still at 1e1.


----------



## JMII (Jan 19, 2008)

Arrived this AM in South Florida. Wife is already missing the To Do button  but I'm looking forward to trying to stream some video from our G4 Mac. However given how many lock-ups/reboots the "beta" Music & Photos Media Share causes I can assume video steaming will just lead to headaches.


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Gosh... I just love these threads...


I love this thread.. I can click 'search this thread' and look for Minnesota.. something to do anyway.

Please always spell out your full state name when you get it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

All HR20-700s should now have 0x1EA.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Noticed my machine had rebooted overnight, so I'm assuming I received it last night, however I haven't actually checked the version yet.


----------



## mikeinthekeys (Feb 10, 2007)

Is this right? I got the 0x1ea this morning on LivRm DVR, but the other H20-700 which was running Ox1f0 (latest CE release) did not get it! My experience is that both units get the upgrades together regardless of CE release. Could this be on purpose to continue getting feedback on the CE? Inquiring minds... I can force the upgrade, I'm guessing, but I'm wondering if this happened to anyone else.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Got it last night at 3:51am in Holt, Michigan.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

now that we all have the update (in Lexington, SC here...)

How do I access the to-do list?


----------



## mfeinstein (Sep 1, 2007)

Got it this morning in Bedford, MA


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Received it today in IL.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ncxcstud said:


> now that we all have the update (in Lexington, SC here...)
> 
> How do I access the to-do list?


Menu->Manage Recordings


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Nothing as of 5:30 am in Illinois. Maybe by the time I get home.


----------



## yuppers519 (Aug 6, 2007)

Finally recieved the update here in upstate ny. still not able to play videos, but photos and music does work, just like before.


----------



## chrisfowler99 (Aug 23, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> All HR20-700s should now have 0x1EA.


cool


----------



## yuppers519 (Aug 6, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Menu->Manage Recordings


MENU then manage recordings


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

mikeinthekeys said:


> Is this right? I got the 0x1ea this morning on LivRm DVR, but the other H20-700 which was running Ox1f0 (latest CE release) did not get it! My experience is that both units get the upgrades together regardless of CE release. Could this be on purpose to continue getting feedback on the CE? Inquiring minds... I can force the upgrade, I'm guessing, but I'm wondering if this happened to anyone else.


I don't know if you are familiar with the hexadecimal numbering system, but basically, 1f0 is greater than 1ea.

Part of the download process it to compare the available release to your last download. It will not back out a higher level (1f0, in this case) unless you force it.


----------



## blucas95 (Sep 27, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> All HR20-700s should now have 0x1EA.


Both my HR20-700's AND my HR20-100 both got it last night. Looks like they REALLY sped this one up at the last minute...


----------



## ozark (Jan 10, 2007)

St. Louis, Missouri; received this AM


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Everyone shoudl have the update by now.


----------



## rbgamble (Oct 23, 2007)

Got it today



shamus46 said:


> Who has gotten HR20-700 0x1EA software?


----------



## lmurphy (Jul 26, 2004)

Mine here in IL still hasn't gotten it yet. Hr20 700


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

lmurphy said:


> Mine here in IL still hasn't gotten it yet. Hr20 700


It should have, unless you had scheduled recordings that conflicted with it.


----------



## DblD_Indy (Dec 3, 2006)

2:30am in INDY.

First time I went to display Guide forced to RBR to get system back up.

:-(

I got message that system had been updated and BLAMO system refused to respond to remote commands. 

I have had unit for 13 months and it seem nothing has changed with programing of OS...


----------



## lmurphy (Jul 26, 2004)

When I woke up it had the blue lights on and was searching for sat 1&2. Had to unplug both My HR20 100 & 700 to get them to even work. After that I checked the vers and it said 0x1be. I reverted back to the nat release on both receivers when it started to reboot almost everyday. Now they still reboot and are looking for Sat 1&2. After unplugging for 20 sec the start up and work fine, until the next reboot. Maybe it will be updated when I get home from work.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Mine came through this AM around 4 o'clock.
There was no display and the blue lights were stuck in flashing circle mode.
A RBR fixed it.

I sure hope I haven't just received a force-feeding of the spontaneous reboot issues others have been seeing.

The new menu GUI sux.
Why don't you just take over the whole screen and get it over with


----------



## Mr. Wednesday (Jan 10, 2008)

Mine came through cleanly this AM, finishing sometime around 4. No issues with the reboot. None of the other changes have altered my usage patterns, but I've only had the thing for a couple of days.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Since everyone should now have this version, please report all issues in the appropriate thread.


----------

